# 37 gallon and fish



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

at the moment i cant post it because i dont know how but my avatar is what it is...

...enjoy





lol


----------



## MuffinLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Well that was very anti climactic 
the avatar pic is too small


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

srry my bro is the only one that knows how so he will do it soon.... and i know this sounds dumb but what is anti climatic????


----------

